# Pit Toilets between Pumphouse and Radium Removed



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

Hannah,

Please, please, please, get those Supplemental Rules in place STAT! I'd hate for the Upper C to start looking like Ruby/Horsethief did a couple years ago. NASTY!

Were the firerings and picnic tables also removed?

Thanks for the info and all the work you guys do.


----------



## mach3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hannah, can you also mark a couple "first amendment areas" for us please.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

Hannah_at_BLM said:


> These pit toilets meet the classification of “Class V Injection Wells”


I've sure made some Class V Injections in those wells,no doubt.


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Signs at the put in would be helpful. But sadly, I also see this going the way of Ruby. 
The Kremmling Field office has been talking about this for a few years now. But, without a firm plan of action and some presence at the ramps...

's gone get rail nahsty


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Regulate that shit it's out of control!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

WOW! Way to drop the ball BLM. Sure glad you spent all your time getting the wave built.


----------



## doughboy (Mar 23, 2009)

blm was the only problem with RH Easter weekend. Ranger showed up at put in and erased the camp log and opened up the camps for new sign up. BLM sucks. How much of OUR money was wasted on installing shitters and then removing the same shitters?


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update BLM. I appreciate all the work you have done to alleviate the problems on this overused section of river with a limited budget. Please post on here if you ever have volunteer opportunities.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I feel permits coming soon......


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Education!!!*

I have been encouraging all my clients to have proper grover equipment for Upper C as well as anywhere really on the river to be prepared. Like others have said, posting of sighs, and stricter regulations would be best, so does not even become a problem.

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side Up...


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Place is already a "shit show"


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Let's all do what we can to improve the situation. It's a beautiful and fun area but it has become an embarrassment to the boating community and needs to change, I never plan to be there during peak use. Mostly because I don't like to see people making poor decision with consequences that extend far beyond the individual.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

pinemnky13 said:


> I feel permits coming soon......


I hope so but the BLM will probably continue with building more , camps , waves, and other attractions without a thought or care of where peoples shit and garbage ends up. People volunteering (Gremlin good on you for trying to make a difference) to help is great but how do you enforce rules that don't exist ? What a shame for the Upper C it is a special place for me I padded my first kayak there in 1996 and my first date with my wife was rancho to state bridge. The damage done since then is astonishing.


----------



## Hannah_at_BLM (Oct 20, 2010)

Due to potential environmental degradation concerns, BLM removed the pit toilets, and we are working on getting the supplemental rules enacted as soon as possible. In the meantime, we ask for your help in monitoring the situation and making other visitors aware of ways to keep the river corridor safe and healthy. BLM will do the same with signage and personnel presence during the busy summer season. If you would like to volunteer to help educate people about groovers or other Leave No Trace ethics, please contact me at [email protected] or 970-724-3008. If you would like to comment on past, present, or future decisions or get more information on management goals, please feel free to contact me.


----------

